# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  اتصال دو کامپیوتر با یک مودم adsl (با یک پورت lan و یک usb)به اینترنت

## soheila_hhhh

سلام
من یک مودم adsl با یک پورت lan و یک پورت usb دارم
لب تابم رو به پورت lan و کامپیوترم رو به پورت usb اون وصل کردم
خوب
با ping هم رو می بینن
لب تاب هم به اینترنت adsl وصل میشه ولی کامپیوتر وصل نمیشه
شرکتی که ازش adsl گرفتم میگه زمانیکه می خواهین کامپیوتر به اینترنت وصل شه به ما تلفن بزنین که لب تاب رو قطع و کامپیوتر رو وصل کنیم چرا؟

----------


## hraeissi

احتمالاً تنها اجازه تنظیمات bridge را به مودم شما را داده است

----------

